# Bennacer positivo al covid



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2021)

Bennacer è risultato positivo al covid in settimana (tampone a domicilio). Tutto il resto della squadra è negativo (che non ha avuto contatti con l’algerino sabato scorso). Ismael sta bene e continua ad allenarsi da casa.


----------



## bmb (31 Luglio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bennacer è risultato positivo al covid in settimana (tampone a domicilio). Tutto il resto della squadra è negativo (che non ha avuto contatti con l’algerino sabato scorso). Ismael sta bene e continua ad allenarsi da casa.


E si ricomincia, vai Isma. Giocane 15 in tutto anche quest'anno, anzi anche meno vista la coppa d'Africa.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bennacer è risultato positivo al covid in settimana (tampone a domicilio). Tutto il resto della squadra è negativo (che non ha avuto contatti con l’algerino sabato scorso). Ismael sta bene e continua ad allenarsi da casa.


Tra 3 settimane ci sarà l’esordio. Spero possa recuperare perché quel genio di Kessie sta giocando ancora i Giochi ed abbiamo solo Tonali poi (Pobega in mediana lo vedo una forzatura).


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Luglio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tra 3 settimane ci sarà l’esordio. Spero possa recuperare perché quel genio di Kessie sta giocando ancora i Giochi ed abbiamo solo Tonali poi (Pobega in mediana lo vedo una forzatura).


Aspetta la Coppa d'Africa...un mese e mezzo senza Kessié e Bennacer che poi torneranno spompati.


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Luglio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bennacer è risultato positivo al covid in settimana (tampone a domicilio). Tutto il resto della squadra è negativo (che non ha avuto contatti con l’algerino sabato scorso). Ismael sta bene e continua ad allenarsi da casa.


Meglio adesso che in piena stagione.
Speriamo comunque che si negativizzi in pochi giorni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2021)

Ma i giocatori non erano stati tutti vaccinati al termine della stagione ?
Oppure è toccato ai soli giocatori delle nazionali ?

Comunque che sfiga,non è proprio un buon inizio.
Tra giocatori nazionali e arrivati in ritardo,olimpiadi,ora covid...non per essere l'uccello del malaugurio,ma dubito sia il solo positivo


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bennacer è risultato positivo al covid in settimana (tampone a domicilio). Tutto il resto della squadra è negativo (che non ha avuto contatti con l’algerino sabato scorso). Ismael sta bene e continua ad allenarsi da casa.



Ricominciamo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Luglio 2021)

Benna novax


----------



## Hellscream (31 Luglio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bennacer è risultato positivo al covid in settimana (tampone a domicilio). Tutto il resto della squadra è negativo (che non ha avuto contatti con l’algerino sabato scorso). Ismael sta bene e continua ad allenarsi da casa.


----------



## Mika (31 Luglio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bennacer è risultato positivo al covid in settimana (tampone a domicilio). Tutto il resto della squadra è negativo (che non ha avuto contatti con l’algerino sabato scorso). Ismael sta bene e continua ad allenarsi da casa.


Ma se si era vaccinato come tutta la squadra come indicato dalla FIGC. Ma sti vaccini funzionano o no? Che senso ha vaccinarsi se poi te le becchi lo stesso?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Luglio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma se si era vaccinato come tutta la squadra come indicato dalla FIGC. Ma sti vaccini funzionano o no? Che senso ha vaccinarsi se poi te le becchi lo stesso?


Te lo becchi ma in forma non grave. Per il resto, non immunizza per nulla dal contagio.


----------



## chicagousait (31 Luglio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma se si era vaccinato come tutta la squadra come indicato dalla FIGC. Ma sti vaccini funzionano o no? Che senso ha vaccinarsi se poi te le becchi lo stesso?


Te lo becchi comunque ma non rischi l'ospedalizzazione.


----------



## El picinin (31 Luglio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma se si era vaccinato come tutta la squadra come indicato dalla FIGC. Ma sti vaccini funzionano o no? Che senso ha vaccinarsi se poi te le becchi lo stesso?


Ieri un mio collega con 2 dosi di vaccino e risultato positivo,forse servono solo ad evitare l ospedalizzazione,ma a livello di green pass ,servono a ben poco.


----------



## 7vinte (31 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Te lo becchi ma in forma non grave. Per il resto, non immunizza per nulla dal contagio.


Spesso il contagio lo buca ma ha anche una buona protezione da quello, un po' meno con la Delta


----------



## jumpy65 (31 Luglio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma se si era vaccinato come tutta la squadra come indicato dalla FIGC. Ma sti vaccini funzionano o no? Che senso ha vaccinarsi se poi te le becchi lo stesso?


La possibilità di contrarre il virus si riduce ma non si elimina. La cosa positiva è che ri riducono drasticamente gli effetti e i rischi


----------



## Mister Varidoianis (31 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Te lo becchi ma in forma non grave. Per il resto, non immunizza per nulla dal contagio.


Scusa, ma anche no. Il vaccino certo che immunizza dal contagio! Chiaramente non lo fa al 100%, ma sarebbe come dire che mettersi il casco in moto non serve a niente perché "tanto qualcuno si fa male lo stesso".

Il Pfizer con due dosi, per dire, ha una percentuale di efficacia intorno al 95%: significa che su 100 che lo prenderebbero senza vaccino, con il vaccino lo prendono solo in 5 (e come hai detto tu stesso, comunque in forma non grave).


----------



## fabri47 (31 Luglio 2021)

Mister Varidoianis ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma anche no. Il vaccino certo che immunizza dal contagio! Chiaramente non lo fa al 100%, ma sarebbe come dire che mettersi il casco in moto non serve a niente perché "tanto qualcuno si fa male lo stesso".
> 
> Il Pfizer con due dosi, per dire, ha una percentuale di efficacia intorno al 95%: significa che su 100 che lo prenderebbero senza vaccino, con il vaccino lo prendono solo in 5 (e come hai detto tu stesso, comunque in forma non grave).


Con questa nuova variante si è ridotta l'efficacia, non lo dico io lo dicono i vari studi internazionali. Il contagio c'è, ma vengono ridotte le ospedalizzazioni.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Luglio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Spesso il contagio lo buca ma ha anche una buona protezione da quello, un po' meno con la Delta


Si mi riferivo alla variante Delta, che in Italia è del 95%. Diffusissima ormai...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Luglio 2021)

Vabbè dai meglio adesso che a Settembre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Luglio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bennacer è risultato positivo al covid in settimana (tampone a domicilio). Tutto il resto della squadra è negativo (che non ha avuto contatti con l’algerino sabato scorso). Ismael sta bene e continua ad allenarsi da casa.


Ha subito anche lui una macumba da Mrs Lukaku?


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Luglio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bennacer è risultato positivo al covid in settimana (tampone a domicilio). Tutto il resto della squadra è negativo (che non ha avuto contatti con l’algerino sabato scorso). Ismael sta bene e continua ad allenarsi da casa.


Eccalla' cominciamo bene.

Bakayoko o meno, serve qualcun altro lì in mezzo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (31 Luglio 2021)

Mister Varidoianis ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma anche no. Il vaccino certo che immunizza dal contagio! Chiaramente non lo fa al 100%, ma sarebbe come dire che mettersi il casco in moto non serve a niente perché "tanto qualcuno si fa male lo stesso".
> 
> Il Pfizer con due dosi, per dire, ha una percentuale di efficacia intorno al 95%: significa che su 100 che lo prenderebbero senza vaccino, con il vaccino lo prendono solo in 5 (e come hai detto tu stesso, comunque in forma non grave).


Esatto e ovviamente fortunati come siamo di quei 5/100 che lo prenderanno in serie A tra i vaccinati 4 saranno a Milanello..


----------



## kipstar (31 Luglio 2021)

che problema c'è ? siamo copertissimi nei centrali di centr.....ah no.....dobbiamo prenderne minimo 1....forse 2..... 

imho


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2021)

Sarà un'altra stagione con questo "infortunio" dietro l'angolo. Cerchiamo di non farci trovare impreparati, prendiamo un mediano, terzino destro e un fantasista.


----------



## Zenos (1 Agosto 2021)

Ieri abbiamo visto cosa succederà a Gennaio. 1 mese con Tonali e Pobega (fuori ruolo) e come rincalzo di Gesù. Urge un altro mediano,oltre al trequartista,ala destra,terzino destro e 3 attaccante.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Agosto 2021)

Maledetto Bennacer ,ci lascia sempre senza centrocampo


----------



## Manue (1 Agosto 2021)

Mister Varidoianis ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma anche no. Il vaccino certo che immunizza dal contagio! Chiaramente non lo fa al 100%, ma sarebbe come dire che mettersi il casco in moto non serve a niente perché "tanto qualcuno si fa male lo stesso".
> 
> Il Pfizer con due dosi, per dire, ha una percentuale di efficacia intorno al 95%: significa che su 100 che lo prenderebbero senza vaccino, con il vaccino lo prendono solo in 5 (e come hai detto tu stesso, comunque in forma non grave).


Non dimenticare che l’efficacia del siero si riduce man mano che passa il tempo. Parlando di Pfizer dopo 6 mesi la copertura scende al 60%, una variabile molto importante.
Pertanto significa che su 100 che lo prenderebbero senza vaccino, con il vaccino lo prendono solo in 5, a poco tempo dalla somministrazione, dopo 6 mesi lo prendono in 40… e così via. 
Non a caso in Israele è al via la terza dose.

Siamo in piena fase sperimentale, non vi sono certezze, man mano che trascorre il tempo si studiano gli effetti e la loro durata.


----------



## Jino (1 Agosto 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Maledetto Bennacer ,ci lascia sempre senza centrocampo


Non è magari che la società ci lascia sempre senza centrocampo? Non è che si può sperare Kessie e Bennacer giochino 50 partite l'anno eh.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è magari che la società ci lascia sempre senza centrocampo? Non è che si può sperare Kessie e Bennacer giochino 50 partite l'anno eh.


certo che me la prendo coi rabbini, in più per coincidenza, Benna non è il massimo dell'affidabilità


----------



## Jino (1 Agosto 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> certo che me la prendo coi rabbini, in più per coincidenza, Benna non è il massimo dell'affidabilità


Benna con noi è sempre stato affidabile invece, ha avuto un problema muscolare lo scorso anno ed è stata tutta colpa nostra perchè se ricordi bene in autunno si parlava da settimane che giocasse nonostante non stesse bene...giocava perchè non c'era nessun altro...finchè s'è rotto. E poi per riaverlo perchè stavamo perdendo troppi punti per strada l'abbiamo forzato a rientrare e s'è rotto di nuovo. A fine stagione, scottati, l'abbiamo gestito facendogli giocare sessanta minuti a partita, e guarda caso non s'è più rotto.

Ora il ragazzo è decisamente ristabilito, il covid però è il nuovo infortunio casuale e contagioso, non gliene si può certo fare una colpa.


----------



## sampapot (2 Agosto 2021)

cominciamo bene!!! comunque meglio ora che dopo...magari si immunizza


----------

